# Verstärker wird zu heiß



## InRav3 (23. April 2010)

*Verstärker wird zu heiß*

Hallo leute.

Sorry das ich das hier reinstelle, aber ich denke die von der computerabteilung können mir da etwas besser helfen (bei luftkühlung)

Mein Verstärker wird zu heiß im auto. Also dachte ich mir kühlen mit  Lüftern.

Wenn das Auto läuft bringt die batterie ca. 14V. Kennt ihr irgendwelche  Lüfter die bis zu 15V vertragen und betrieben werden können? und sollte ich ein gehäuse dafür basteln für den airflow oder sollte ich es einfach offen lassen und die lüfter auf den verstärker schnallen?

Oder wisst ihr vllt eine andere lösung?

Sollte möglichst preiswert sein.

Denke gelesen zu haben das Papst lüfter bis zu 15V vertragen aber keinen  passenden beitrag gefunden.

mfg


----------



## PrimalGamer (23. April 2010)

*AW: Verstärker wird zu heiß*

Also so wirklich richtig biste mit Deinem Prob hier glaub ich nicht. Müsste doch ne Menge Foren für CarHiFi geben.

Nichts trotz desto: Was heisst denn zu heiss? Geht er dann aus? Was haste denn für einen (Hersteller / Modell)? Denn ein wenig Ahnung habe ich ZUFÄLLIG von dieser Materie...


----------



## InRav3 (23. April 2010)

*AW: Verstärker wird zu heiß*

ist ein kennwood "crap" 400watt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vielleicht wenn man so den airflow mit 2 x 60mm lüftern regelt?


----------



## PrimalGamer (23. April 2010)

*AW: Verstärker wird zu heiß*

Ja wäre eine Option. Aber dafür müsstest du den ja aufflexen. Nicht dass dabei was kaputt geht. 

Noch mal zu der Frage: Was heißt denn zu heiss? Geht er aus?

Also ich habe nen 4-Kanal RODEK-Verstärker MIT aktiver Lüftung. Wenn ich ne halbe Stunde laut Musik höre ist des Teil auch knalleheiss so dass man es nicht anfassen kann. Macht aber nix


----------



## InRav3 (23. April 2010)

*AW: Verstärker wird zu heiß*

njaa nach einer halben stunde könnt ich ihn noch anfassen..

dreht sich aber nach 5-10min immer ab und nach kurzen leiser drehen wieder auf^^


----------



## InRav3 (23. April 2010)

*AW: Verstärker wird zu heiß*

und das mit dem aufflexen => würd vorher die platine sowieso rausgeben 

der grund warum ich es in dieses forumstelle ist, das hier vllt wer weiß ob bzw wo es 15V lüfter gibt^^


----------



## PrimalGamer (23. April 2010)

*AW: Verstärker wird zu heiß*

ja also ich denke du müsstest die meisten 12V-Lüfter nehmen können. Die Spannung der +12V Leitungen im PC haben in der Regel auch bis zu 13,xV. Die max Betriebsspannung im PKW beträgt meines Wissens 14,4V. Klar tust du dem Lüfter damit keinen Gefallen, aber wenn du Lüfter mit hochwertigen Kugellagern nimmst (z.B.Scythe s-flex) dürfte das kein Problem sein. 

Alternativ kannste ja auch einfach eine Lüftersteuerung (da reicht auch ein billiges Teil) davor setzen, welche die Spannung (Drehzahl) reguliert. Am besten so, dass Du diese vom Fahrersitz aus regeln kannst. Wäre dann auf jeden Fall sehr professionell. Die Frage ist nur ob sich sowas lohnt bzw ob Du nicht einfach Deine Garantie (wenn vorhanden) geltend machen könntest. Denn die werksseitige Kühlung sollte ausreichen dass die Endsatufe nicht runterregelt.

MfG


----------



## Gast12348 (23. April 2010)

*AW: Verstärker wird zu heiß*

Also meine erfahrung ist das PC lüfter wessentlich mehr aushalten, ich hab im Sommer z.b 2*120er lüfter auf nem Radi im freien gehabt, und die hab ich teilweise tagelang mit 20V befeuert. Die lüfter laufen heut noch ohne probleme, waren irgendwelche billig dinger von ausgeschlachteten Netzteilen. 

Allerdings glaub ich du hast bisher noch kein CarHifi verstärker von innen gesehen, den dort wo du gern was rausflexen würdest, sitzen zu 90% immer die Transitoren, verschraubt ans Gehäuse, den das Gehäuse ist der Kühlkörper für den Verstärker. Deswegen werden die auch gern mal sehr warm. 

Zweite sache, durch falsch angeklemmte lautsprecher kann das ding auch übermässig überhitzen, nämlich dann wenn die impendanzen nicht stimmen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (23. April 2010)

*AW: Verstärker wird zu heiß*

löte einfach n widerstand in das lüfterkabel ein, dann sinkt die Spannung 
haste mal geschaut ob das normal ist, dass das Modell so probleme hat? hersteller mal gefragt? vielleicht ist was kaputt und garantiesache


----------



## PrimalGamer (23. April 2010)

*AW: Verstärker wird zu heiß*



dfence schrieb:


> Allerdings glaub ich du hast bisher noch kein CarHifi verstärker von innen gesehen, den dort wo du gern was rausflexen würdest, sitzen zu 90% immer die Transitoren, verschraubt ans Gehäuse, den das Gehäuse ist der Kühlkörper für den Verstärker. Deswegen werden die auch gern mal sehr warm.
> 
> Zweite sache, durch falsch angeklemmte lautsprecher kann das ding auch übermässig überhitzen, nämlich dann wenn die impendanzen nicht stimmen.


 

Recht hat er damit. Würde auch davon abraten ne Endstufe aufzuflexen, bzw direkt was vernünftiges kaufen


----------



## HeNrY (23. April 2010)

*AW: Verstärker wird zu heiß*

2 120mm Lüfter zum Draufpusten in Reihe und du brauchst keinen Widerstand mehr.
Problem sollte damit gelöst sein.


----------



## InRav3 (23. April 2010)

*AW: Verstärker wird zu heiß*



PrimalGamer schrieb:


> Alternativ kannste ja auch einfach eine Lüftersteuerung davor setzen *das werde ich mal probieren da ich mir vor kurzen eine lüftersteuerung auf dem marktplatz gekauft habe ^^ der steuerung ist egal welche spannungen sie reinbekommt?*
> 
> Deine Garantie *garantie gibts da keine mehr .. ist schon ziemlich alt und von nem freund geschenkt bekommen .. da mir mein esx kaputt gegangen ist >.<*
> MfG





dfence schrieb:


> Allerdings glaub ich du hast bisher noch kein CarHifi verstärker von innen gesehen *Doch*, den dort wo du gern was rausflexen würdest, sitzen zu 90% immer die Transitoren, verschraubt ans Gehäuse, den das Gehäuse ist der Kühlkörper für den Verstärker *Hmm ja da hast du auch recht*.
> 
> Zweite sache, durch falsch angeklemmte lautsprecher kann das ding auch übermässig überhitzen, nämlich dann wenn die impendanzen nicht stimmen. *hab den woofer überbrückt angeschlossen .. foto kommt dann (werde es auch mal anders testen)*





CPU-GPU schrieb:


> löte einfach n widerstand in das lüfterkabel ein, dann sinkt die Spannung  *werd ich jetzt mit der lüftersteuerung regeln^^*
> haste mal geschaut ob das normal ist, dass das Modell so probleme hat? hersteller mal gefragt? vielleicht ist was kaputt und garantiesache  *ne ^^ auch wenn das modell solche probleme hätte würde es mir im prinzip auch nichts bringen es zu wissen  *



danke mal für eure antworten .. mach mich gleich ans werk


----------



## InRav3 (23. April 2010)

*AW: Verstärker wird zu heiß*

noch eine frage .. was sind impedanzen? das mit den ohm?


----------



## InRav3 (23. April 2010)

*AW: Verstärker wird zu heiß*



HeNrY schrieb:


> 2 120mm Lüfter zum Draufpusten in Reihe und du brauchst keinen Widerstand mehr.
> Problem sollte damit gelöst sein.



hört sich gut an .. aber glaubst nicht das sie dann vllt noch zu langsam drehn ? liegen ja dann nur mehr 7V pro lüfter ..


----------



## Gast12348 (23. April 2010)

*AW: Verstärker wird zu heiß*

Das ist das mit dem Ohm  

Woofer gebrückt das könnte schon der fehler sein, je nachdem was das für nen woofer ist, z.b einer mit 2 ohm könnte der endstufe schon gefährlich werden. 

Und jenachdem wieviel woofer, oder ob der woofer ne doppelschwingspule hat ist auch nochmal ne fehlerquelle 

gib mal die daten von den lautsprechern durch die dort angeklemmt sind.


----------



## CPU-GPU (23. April 2010)

*AW: Verstärker wird zu heiß*

doch klar bringt es sicherheit es zu wissen! weil dann kann man reklamieren und mit n bisschen reden vielleicht auch das teil repariert/ersetzt kriegen


----------



## InRav3 (23. April 2010)

*AW: Verstärker wird zu heiß*



dfence schrieb:


> Das ist das mit dem Ohm
> 
> Woofer gebrückt das könnte schon der fehler sein, je nachdem was das für nen woofer ist, z.b einer mit 2 ohm könnte der endstufe schon gefährlich werden. *Ok dann werd ich wohl mal die 2 passenden schrauben suchen müssen und normal anschließen.*
> 
> ...





CPU-GPU schrieb:


> doch klar bringt es sicherheit es zu wissen! weil dann kann man reklamieren und mit n bisschen reden vielleicht auch das teil repariert/ersetzt kriegen  *Naja. Das problem ist das ich auf das teil keine Garantie mehr habe.*



Update: Hab jetzt auf den Verstärker einen NZXT und einen No Name Lüfter geschnallt und es läuft schon 20min ohne das sich der woofer abdreht. werd heute (wenn ich fortfahr) mal länger testen und schaun was er sagt.

Will wer fotos sehn von meinen werk ?^^

EDIT: Hab die Lüfter paralell zur batterie geschlossen.


----------



## Gast12348 (23. April 2010)

*AW: Verstärker wird zu heiß*

Ja mach mal nen bild von den Woofern und wie du das an der endstufe angeklemmt hast, da könnt schon der fehler liegen, angenommen der Woofer hat zwei mal 4 ohm, und du klemmst die paralel zusammen kommst du auf 2ohm und das heizt nen Verstärker erst recht derbe ein vorallem wenn er mit der impendanz eigentlich nicht klarkommt.


----------



## InRav3 (23. April 2010)

*AW: Verstärker wird zu heiß*



dfence schrieb:


> Ja mach mal nen bild von den Woofern und wie du das an der endstufe angeklemmt hast, da könnt schon der fehler liegen, angenommen der Woofer hat zwei mal 4 ohm, und du klemmst die paralel zusammen kommst du auf 2ohm und das heizt nen Verstärker erst recht derbe ein vorallem wenn er mit der impendanz eigentlich nicht klarkommt.



und was kann da sein wenn der woofer 2x4 ohm hat und so ? 

werd das foto heute bzw morgen noch machen... 

lg


----------



## Gast12348 (23. April 2010)

*AW: Verstärker wird zu heiß*

Wenn die Endstufe nicht 2 ohm laststabil ist und du 2x4ohm paralel anschliest, wird dir irgendwann die Endstufe abfackeln ( nicht wörtlich ) sie kann kaputt gehen dadurch. 
Und eben die tatsache das sie bei 2 ohm betrieb wenn sie nicht dafür ausgelegt ist bestialisch heiß wird.


----------



## InRav3 (23. April 2010)

*AW: Verstärker wird zu heiß*



dfence schrieb:


> Wenn die Endstufe nicht 2 ohm laststabil ist und du 2x4ohm paralel anschliest, wird dir irgendwann die Endstufe abfackeln ( nicht wörtlich ) sie kann kaputt gehen dadurch.
> Und eben die tatsache das sie bei 2 ohm betrieb wenn sie nicht dafür ausgelegt ist bestialisch heiß wird.



deswegen ist mir vllt vorher auch mein verstärker abbrannt -.-

naja dann muss ich unbedingt die schrauben suchen


----------



## InRav3 (25. April 2010)

*AW: Verstärker wird zu heiß*

so .. 

bin leider bis jetzt nicht dazu gekommen einen eintrag zu machen .. aber jetzt ! ^^ 



*bild 1: so das wäre mal die original woofer kiste*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
bild 2: und die 2 lautsprecher*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*bild 3: so habe ichs vorher angeschlossen gehabt (ist zu heiß geworden)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bild 4: so habe ichs ausprobiert wie es normaler weise auch gehört^^ (ist mir aber zu leise)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bild 5: das ware meine erste lösung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





und jetzt hab ich die 2 woofer in serie an den verstärker angeschlossen, geht zwar jetzt schlechter aber verlängert denk ich um einiges die lebensdauer ^^
*


----------



## InRav3 (25. April 2010)

*AW: Verstärker wird zu heiß*

nur versteh ich jetzt grad nicht warum die bilder so groß sind -.-

EDIT: und es funktioniert auch nicht zu  ändern ?! o.O


----------



## Dr.Speed (25. April 2010)

*AW: Verstärker wird zu heiß*

Ganz einfache Ursache. Deine Kamera löst in 2048x1536 auf. Das ist mehr, als jeder Monitor anzeigen kann. Du musst die Bilder vorher verkleinern z.B. mit dem Photo Resizer (Link:Batch Picture Resize)


----------



## Kennwort (25. April 2010)

*AW: Verstärker wird zu heiß*

hi





dfence schrieb:


> Wenn die Endstufe nicht 2 ohm laststabil ist und du 2x4ohm paralel anschliest, wird dir irgendwann die Endstufe abfackeln ( nicht wörtlich ) sie kann kaputt gehen dadurch.
> Und eben die tatsache das sie bei 2 ohm betrieb wenn sie nicht dafür ausgelegt ist bestialisch heiß wird.



wenn die amp 2 ohm abkann und due 2 mal 4 ohm parallel, also insgesamt Z=2 ohm anschließt warum sollte sie dann abfackeln? überleg mal...

@threadersteller: so wie du es mom angeschlossen hast muss die endstufe gebrückt 2 ohm stabil sein. (handbuch nachlesen!) falls sie das nicht ist und du es weiter so betreibst kannst du froh sein das sie noch funktioniert. so wie du es testweise angeschlossen hattest und es dir zu leise war ist auch klar, die 2 woofer waren ja auch verpolt angeschlossen! (1 mal gelb + und einmal gelb -) und haben siech dabei gegenseitig ausgelöscht.
pol das mal um, also einen der beiden kanäle umpolen dann tut auf jeden die amp länger. und es wird auch nicht soo viel leiser sein. 

wenn du lauter und damit meist automatisch auch BÄSSER ^^ sein willst brauchst du besseres equipment.

mfg


----------



## InRav3 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Verstärker wird zu heiß*



Kennwort schrieb:


> hi
> 
> wenn die amp 2 ohm abkann und due 2 mal 4 ohm parallel, also insgesamt Z=2 ohm anschließt warum sollte sie dann abfackeln? überleg mal...
> 
> ...



• 60 Watts x 4 (2 Ohm)
• 130  Watts x 2 (4 Ohm Bridged)

keine ahnung ob das weiter hilft?!

Siehe Hier


----------



## InRav3 (27. April 2010)

*AW: Verstärker wird zu heiß*

jetzt gehts ja dann schon eher in auto hifi .. kann man das mal passend verschieben bitte? lg


----------



## Gateway (28. April 2010)

*AW: Verstärker wird zu heiß*

Ich würde die Lüfter so besfestigen das etwas Abstand zu den Kühlkörpern ist. 
So wie es auf den Bildern aussieht liegen die auf den Kühlkörpern auf.


----------



## InRav3 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstärker wird zu heiß*



Gateway schrieb:


> Ich würde die Lüfter so besfestigen das etwas Abstand zu den Kühlkörpern ist.
> So wie es auf den Bildern aussieht liegen die auf den Kühlkörpern auf.



jap .. und wie sollt ich das machten? irgendwas dazwischen geben? und was bringt der abstand zu den kühlkörpern?


----------



## Gateway (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstärker wird zu heiß*



InRav3 schrieb:


> jap .. und wie sollt ich das machten? irgendwas dazwischen geben? und was bringt der abstand zu den kühlkörpern?




Abstand und etwas schräg stellen wäre wohl am besten. Jetzt hat er ja direkt unter der Mitte des Lüfters keine Kühlwirkung.
Wie machen.................einfach längere Schrauben in die Lüfterlöcher machen damit er auf einer Seite höher ist.


----------

